# Meatloaf fake cake



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Lookie look look:
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/Layer-Cake-Meat-Loaf


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Mmmmm good idea.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Part of my brain understands it is meatloaf with mashed potatoes on top. The other part can't grasp the concept, and it is completely grossed out thinking of meatloaf with icing all over it.


----------

